# Wood trade?



## richtee (Aug 20, 2007)

Anyone up for a wood swap? Just a few lbs at a time, so I can try some stuff not local.

I have:
Maple
Oak
Apple
Pear
Birch

I'd like:
Pecan
Any other woods not local to Michigan, other than mesquite.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 20, 2007)

I use mostly oak and mulberry. A great mix. I also would like to try pecan so I cant help much


----------



## low&slow (Aug 20, 2007)

I have a bunch of pecan wood. But its not ready for the smoker yet. I just cut it into chunks last month, so it wont be ready for awhile. Ive already used all my pecan that I cut last year. But I have some pear wood thats ready to go.


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 20, 2007)

SM -

I have access to some mulberry in the fall how's it smoke?


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 20, 2007)

Only thing I have tons of is Hickory but I'd be willing to share a pound of guave, Kiawe and pecan with a bro for something else. I only ordered 10 pounds of each of these and don't have alot.


----------



## monty (Aug 20, 2007)

I've got a pantload of cherry!

Cheers!


----------



## msmith (Aug 20, 2007)

Iv'e got pecan wood and hickory.


----------



## msmith (Aug 22, 2007)

Hey Richtee hers a couple of pictures of the hickory and pecan wood. The pecan is in the center rack.


----------



## smoke freak (Aug 22, 2007)

WOW loooks like good cookin ahead


----------



## jocosa (Sep 24, 2007)

*bump*   Anyone still interested in swapping wood?  

I have a lot of white oak and hopefully some crabapple and pecan soon.


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

I still am! Hmm kinda lost touch with Mr. Smith... ya still wanna go MSmith? I have a cube of Cherry that'll let ya try it for one smoke anyway... damm big stick burner anyway...LOL


----------



## navionjim (Sep 24, 2007)

OK Richtee, as long as we are talking about shipping stuff, I have all the pecan and post oak in the world around here
Jimbo


----------



## richtee (Sep 24, 2007)

Gotcha. Block-o-cherry headed back!


----------

